# drip pans?



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I would like to upgrade my tank, but I must find a drip pan of some sort to place under it, per an agreement with my brother, who owns my house. The surface I am playing with is 49 by 21.5 (feet). The tank needs to be smaller than this surface.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck. I could suggest you can build something out of plywood and seal it watertight.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

You could use cookie trays or cake pans for your smaller tanks maybe. Probably have to build something for your big one like majarah1 suggests. Good luck


----------

